# Newbie looking for help re dents



## steve172 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi all

Just joined and wanted to say hi :wave: and look for some advice.

Thanks to all the inconsiderate people in the world, I have quite a few dents/crease in my clio.

Can anyone recommend someone who could remove these? Also any thoughts on how much it might cost. At least one on each of the doors and rear panels (4 panels in all).

Many thanks in advance.

Steve:driver:


----------



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

Dent devils done a superb job on my aluminium audi. I had a minor ding on the boot lid and it was repaired too 100%.

The guy had been doing this for 11 years so knows his stuff. He is based in cambs if of any use too you?

Cost £75, but would probably do all four for around £200.


----------



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

just noticed your in northern ireland

I am not sure if dent devils have a franchise near you? www.dentdevils.co.uk


----------



## steve172 (Apr 9, 2007)

Cheers

Would really like to get a recomendation from somebody here first.

Steve


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea Dent Devils are over here they do a good job I had the Focus done and need them again as some plick dinged the quater panel TWICE!!! where bouts r u?


----------



## steve172 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi there

I live south of belfast, however I work out in Craigavon. How much did you pay?

Looks a very nice motor by the way.:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I think it was about £45 per panel, as it was through the dealer and got a bit of discount. their number is:- 07711019325 hope this helps!


----------

